# Living in your car



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

About a years 1/2 ago I was on vacation in San Francisco, I met a guy that does Uber Eats, Grub Hub, and DD. He told me he lives in his car, because rent is too expensive, he's bettter off saving money living in his car the money he save he's going to buy a house cash. He said he joins a gym $10 a month to bathe. He makes $800 to $1,400 a week depending on how many days and hours he wants to put in. Beside living in his car he also has a tent to camp out in the woods.

On CNN yesterday I saw this article about Ubering and living in a car.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...ess-living-in-vehicles-los-angeles/index.html


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Something to look forward to.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Average price for a 1 bedroom apartment $2300 = time to move elsewhere


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

You mean a tent to camp out on the street.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

....and somewhere their is a ninety years old multimillionaire in a wheel chair on meds who would give it all up to trade places


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Average price for a 1 bedroom apartment $2300 = time to move elsewhere


In sf you are way off..its more like 4000 to 5000 for a 1 bd


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

That’s in the neighborhood of $40-60k per year before taxes. I know being homeless is expensive, having bad credit is expensive, and rent is expensive but I don’t see how this balances out. Anyone in this situation needs to start saving.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

According to https://www.zillow.com/san-francisco-ca/home-values/
The median home value in San Francisco is $1,373,630.

Let's say the "living in my car" guy makes can save $3000 a month and wants to buy a low end $200,000 500sq ft studio, it will take him 5.5 years.

Oh, HOA is $382/month at this condo.
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/901-Bay-Shore-Blvd-APT-308-San-Francisco-CA-94124/80744356_zpid/


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like the American Nightmare! -o:


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

This is nothing new. People have been doing it since they invented the car.

read an article a few years ago about a college kid that converted a uhaul truck into a small bedroom. Parked on campus and saved so much money he graduated with honors and no debt.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> According to https://www.zillow.com/san-francisco-ca/home-values/
> The median home value in San Francisco is $1,373,630.
> 
> Let's say the "living in my car" guy makes can save $3000 a month and wants to buy a low end $200,000 500sq ft studio, it will take him 5.5 years.
> ...


I don't think he's going to buy in San Fran.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I hate the laws that make it illegal to sleep in your car. They encourage drowsy driving, which is worse than drunk driving. 

It would be very ironic if a drowsy driver falls asleep at the wheel and kills someone who voted for these laws passed by rich people who hate poor people.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Kewl-driver said:


> I don't think he's going to buy in San Fran.


Pick a city, I'll look up the prices.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kewl-driver said:


> About a years 1/2 ago I was on vacation in San Francisco, I met a guy that does Uber Eats, Grub Hub, and DD. He told me he lives in his car, because rent is too expensive, he's bettter off saving money living in his car the money he save he's going to buy a house cash. He said he joins a gym $10 a month to bathe. He makes $800 to $1,400 a week depending on how many days and hours he wants to put in. Beside living in his car he also has a tent to camp out in the woods.
> 
> On CNN yesterday I saw this article about Ubering and living in a car.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...ess-living-in-vehicles-los-angeles/index.html


" NO NEED TO TIP " !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY " !


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

He could make that much ($800-1200/week) even in those markets where the rent is $700/month for a 1 bedroom.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Anyone in this situation needs to start saving.


Anyone 'living' in that shit hole needs to start moving ....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

he has no hope to buy a house here. Best chance is renting.....away from SF. Far Far away like Folsom.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> he has no hope to buy a house here. Best chance is renting.....away from SF. Far Far away like Folsom.


Folsom
There is a couple of problems ...
Full of Yuppies, BMW's, soccer moms, eight year olds wearing $400 shoes.
Worst of all ... its in California.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> he has no hope to buy a house here. Best chance is renting.....away from SF. Far Far away like Folsom.


He can save 200k and buy a house in middle america.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

All you need is a down payment of 20%. Even in California, homes are available for less than 100K and doublewides are even less than 25K. Yeah, sure, not in San Francisco but California is a big state. 
https://www.point2homes.com/US/Home...ino-County/9426-Tamarisk-Avenue/82160610.html


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If he's smart he'll relocate and buy out of state. Down here you can get a big 'ol 4 bed/2 bath house for $120k. I never could figure out what exactly justifies the insane cost of living in some parts of Cali.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Syn said:


> He could make that much ($800-1200/week) even in those markets where the rent is $700/month for a 1 bedroom.


I agree with this. Move to a place where there are jobs and a decent cost of living. What is so great about SF,LA,Seattle and those high cost places that you would rather suffer in a car? I want my own toilet,shower and cook stove.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> In sf you are way off..its more like 4000 to 5000 for a 1 bd


_"As of November 2019, one bedroom apartments in San Francisco rent for $3513 a month on average"_

Some examples (all sizes of apartments)
_Average Rent in San Francisco, CA By Neighborhood
Neighborhood............................Average Rent
Treasure Island...............................$2,616
Van Ness - Civic Center..................$3,034
Tenderloin........................................$3,034
Downtown District 8 - North East.....$3,039_



TemptingFate said:


> All you need is a down payment of 20%.


Can you get a home loan with an Uber résumé?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> He can save 200k and buy a house in middle america.


well, sure. I can have a multi acre monster house in Houston with no mortgage. But I'm here and person in story seems to be in SF. PLus, very very doubtful with downpayment a mortgage company would approve a mortg to an RS person with no other income. It ain't happening. In fact, mortgage company won't even consider somebody who hasn't had a full time job for 6 months. 
Sucks to live in the Bay Area, but many want to.......Now if I could get my wife to get a job in another state....I'd be so out of here.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, sure. I can have a multi acre monster house in Houston with no mortgage. But I'm here and person in story seems to be in SF. PLus, very very doubtful with downpayment a mortgage company would approve a mortg to an RS person with no other income. It ain't happening. In fact, mortgage company won't even consider somebody who hasn't had a full time job for 6 months.
> Sucks to live in the Bay Area, but many want to.......Now if I could get my wife to get a job in another state....I'd be so out of here.


once went to a seminar hosted by a Mortgage Lender. He said there are 3 variables:

Location of home
Down payment on Home
Monthly Payment.

Choose 2 out of three and you can get a home.

Want a Malibu Beach 5bedroom for $0 Down. Can do..for $10K a month payment


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> . He said there are 3 variables:


fire that lender. Person neglected property taxes!!! A big big big nut here in Calif. You have to clear mort, prop tax and insurance and that total has to be way under 50% of your NET per month. Anything over 33% underwriter will say no.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> All you need is a down payment of 20%. Even in California, homes are available for less than 100K and doublewides are even less than 25K. Yeah, sure, not in San Francisco but California is a big state.
> https://www.point2homes.com/US/Home...ino-County/9426-Tamarisk-Avenue/82160610.html


The problem is there are no jobs in Hesperia. No, or very little industry. R/S , you would be one of 5 drivers in the high desert


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> The problem is there are no jobs in Hesperia


yup, that is the issue. Low housing costs usually means no jobs around. Chicken n egg thing. WHich is why in Calif people have huge commute times for w2 job positions. Hours and hours per day back n forth. Yikes.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

SHalester said:


> fire that lender. Person neglected property taxes!!! A big big big nut here in Calif. You have to clear mort, prop tax and insurance and that total has to be way under 50% of your NET per month. Anything over 33% underwriter will say no.


Yes.... I ONCE went to.

This was during the last $0 mortgage boom, was it in the 90s? But the theory still stands. Choose your down payment and monthly payment, then find a shack. Or set your neighborhood and monthly, then work your butt off for the down.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> All you need is a down payment of 20%. Even in California, homes are available for less than 100K and doublewides are even less than 25K. Yeah, sure, not in San Francisco but California is a big state.
> https://www.point2homes.com/US/Home...ino-County/9426-Tamarisk-Avenue/82160610.html


And you have to know where to look. It's definitely not easy but some lucky son of a gun beat me to a $100k yes, $100,000 condo in San Bruno in 2015.

he paid cash.

one bedroom but who cares.

$100,000.

&#128545;&#129324;&#128546;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

ok so here it is from the horses mouth. i was born and raised in a very nice area in the hollywood hills. why do people want to live in california,specifically expensive areas like LA,SF,SD? because for one thing people follow the money and the potential pay off for hitting it big. unfortunetly for most it will never happen but they still try and isint that what life is all about? pursuing your dreams and reaching goals that most will never even try. yes it is crowded and yes its expensive.there is a world of difference between living in pigsknuckle arkansas and being at the forefront of business by living primarily on either coast. the goals are different the attitude is different the pace is different..etc. i wouldent characterize it as bad or good,it may just not be your style is all. another thing that i think some people arent thinking about is that uber pays 2.10 a mile in sf,if you are dilligent and work your ass off,you could stack at least 100,000k a year at those rates,you also have the ability to work the entire state which opens up a lot more opportunitys. for myself i would never choose to live in my car,but then again who knows what tomorrow brings,its not like im sitting here with a trust fund doing this for shits and giggles,if i did have a trust fund ,I would never be driving for uber. so in summation,dont judge a book by its cover,just set your own goals,look forward to achieving them and try and be a bit less myopic in your view of things,you just might open your mind to a whole other world of possibilities,


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"As of November 2019, one bedroom apartments in San Francisco rent for $3513 a month on average"_
> 
> Some examples (all sizes of apartments)
> _Average Rent in San Francisco, CA By Neighborhood
> ...


This is average rent.

I can tell you there are high $$$ that throws off the rent control, which also sadly are being downsized (number of places rent control).


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> ok so here it is from the horses mouth. i was born and raised in a very nice area in the hollywood hills. why do people want to live in california,specifically expensive areas like LA,SF,SD? because for one thing people follow the money and the potential pay off for hitting it big. unfortunetly for most it will never happen but they still try and isint that what life is all about? pursuing your dreams and reaching goals that most will never even try. yes it is crowded and yes its expensive.there is a world of difference between living in pigsknuckle arkansas and being at the forefront of business by living primarily on either coast. the goals are different the attitude is different the pace is different..etc. i wouldent characterize it as bad or good,it may just not be your style is all. another thing that i think some people arent thinking about is that uber pays 2.10 a mile in sf,if you are dilligent and work your ass off,you could stack at least 100,000k a year at those rates,you also have the ability to work the entire state which opens up a lot more opportunitys. for myself i would never choose to live in my car,but then again who knows what tomorrow brings,its not like im sitting here with a trust fund doing this for shits and giggles,if i did have a trust fund ,I would never be driving for uber. so in summation,dont judge a book by its cover,just set your own goals,look forward to achieving them and try and be a bit less myopic in your view of things,you just might open your mind to a whole other world of possibilities,


At some point, the low cost of living in pigsknuckle beats the potential high income in LA/SF. I know. I lived in SF and now I live in NC.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> In sf you are way off..its more like 4000 to 5000 for a 1 bd


My sons Fiance just moved to San Jose... Yeah we tried to talk her out of it... Anyway they found a 1 bedroom new build for $2900, 750 sq ft... To hell with that... That is the equivalent of 1/3 of her salary and she aint paid anything else yet.... No thx


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> At some point, the low cost of living in pigsknuckle beats the potential high income in LA/SF. I know. I lived in SF and now I live in NC.


i understand,to each his own....


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Remember the housing recession in '08? Could/would that happen again within the next decade? 

The price of living in California and other similar states is astronomical...but the price has to cap off somewhere right? 

Will it continue to get more and more and more expensive? With no end in sight?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Remember the housing recession in '08? Could/would that happen again within the next decade?
> 
> The price of living in California and other similar states is astronomical...but the price has to cap off somewhere right?
> 
> Will it continue to get more and more and more expensive? With no end in sight?


housing has boom and bust cycles,it will correct but it will always be beyond most peoples affordability...but if they try they might just break through,because in spite of the fact that you can get a 70k house in kansas there are those who just dont want to live there. its not their style


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Remember the housing recession in '08? Could/would that happen again within the next decade?
> 
> The price of living in California and other similar states is astronomical...but the price has to cap off somewhere right?
> 
> Will it continue to get more and more and more expensive? With no end in sight?


The funny thing is the pricing in SF county didn't fall much.

it would have been great time to buy for those savers and the rates that followed were so low!

Personally it's hard for me to move because of family, friends in the area... only a few have scattered to places like hk, London, nyc.

so if I see myself moving it would be to a big city of similar as of now.

i love fast pace and hustles.

when I vacation though I like the slow and countryside and great outdoors.

sf is doable for the average folks but man, I'll tell you it's trippy. I think of myself as earning minimum wage even now when my taxable base ytd is roughly just shy of 6 figures (looking at my payslip now) not including bonuses/benefits. No OT as I'm 15 units student.

Anywhere else that would be a number I can feel like an adult with but in SF I feel poor.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The funny thing is the pricing in SF county didn't fall much.
> 
> it would have been great time to buy for those savers and the rates that followed were so low!
> 
> ...


its very difficult for people to fathom the costs in these cities,you dont understand what you have never experienced. i read the other day that if you make 300k and want to live in the city you are barely making it. for many people that seems insane,but perhaps they work for a company that will be bought by google and their shares will be worth millions. this is the primary reason for the cost of living in sf. dot com businesses drive that whole economy ,you have secreteries worth millions from successful stock options that they chose in lieu of pay. and so on....im pretty sure if people were given a shot and were successful they wouldnt be so perplexed by the motivations that people have to live in these cities. HK london NY....probably in the top 5 of most expensive cities in the world...i like your style sellkatsell44....why not go for the gold it beats the shit....lol


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Average price for a 1 bedroom apartment $2300 = time to move elsewhere


Don't understand why ppl think the only option is rent your apartment


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Don't understand why ppl think the only option is rent your apartment


Yeah, the other option is living in a Toyota Prius. Obviously.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> ....why not go for the gold it beats the shit....lol


I'm going to put this quote on my wall, I like it &#128077;


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

For me it’s all about gettin ahead in life. So actually I really respect of the idea of living in the car and saving huge money to get ahead. 




However, the trick really is - not becoming a complete slob / loser / etc


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> its very difficult for people to fathom the costs in these cities,you dont understand what you have never experienced. i read the other day that if you make 300k and want to live in the city you are barely making it. for many people that seems insane,but perhaps they work for a company that will be bought by google and their shares will be worth millions. this is the primary reason for the cost of living in sf. dot com businesses drive that whole economy ,you have secreteries worth millions from successful stock options that they chose in lieu of pay. and so on....im pretty sure if people were given a shot and were successful they wouldnt be so perplexed by the motivations that people have to live in these cities. HK london NY....probably in the top 5 of most expensive cities in the world...i like your style sellkatsell44....why not go for the gold it beats the shit....lol


It's funny you mentioned this! in my line of work I deal with both the individuals and gatekeepers.

I met one, took her to lunch as a thank you for saving my butt a few times, and that's where she told me she did something completely different prior, got burned out and was not really looking when her friend suggested to her to meet with A who was "retired" but somehow got sucked back into the business?

long boring story short it's been more then a decade and she handles everything for him, his family and extension of family eg the brother and his family.

And we connected over how we're desentized to money in the sense that the amounts we deal with doesn't faze us even though our bank accounts in comparison is minuscule.

I guess it's a good thing, I don't let assholes who have a bit of money feel like they're better because I've dealt with decent human beings 100x in liquid net worth their few million net worth.

That and I just realize money is a means to an end. Doesn't matter if you're not happy or healthy.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's funny you mentioned this! in my line of work I deal with both the individuals and gatekeepers.
> 
> I met one, took her to lunch as a thank you for saving my butt a few times, and that's where she told me she did something completely different prior, got burned out and was not really looking when her friend suggested to her to meet with A who was "retired" but somehow got sucked back into the business?
> 
> ...


Boom.

amen&#128079;&#128079;

it's all about
*Happy 
Healthy 
And prosperous *


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Boom.
> 
> amen&#128079;&#128079;
> 
> ...


OR, as my tribe like to put it ... Life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Kewl-driver said:


> I don't think he's going to buy in San Fran.


Yeeeah uhhh I don't think so either


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is average rent.


Ummm....


Taxi2Uber said:


> "As of November 2019, one bedroom apartments in San Francisco *rent* for $3513 a month *on average*"





Taxi2Uber said:


> *Average* *Rent* in San Francisco, CA By Neighborhood


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Ummm....
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yes, thanks for axing out where I say high rents thrown in is what makes it that high as in *you have a $6000 condo for rent alongside a $1000 condo and there goes the $3500 average.*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> According to https://www.zillow.com/san-francisco-ca/home-values/
> The median home value in San Francisco is $1,373,630.
> 
> Let's say the "living in my car" guy makes can save $3000 a month and wants to buy a low end $200,000 500sq ft studio, it will take him 5.5 years.
> ...


This guy probably isn't considering living in CALIFORNIA, but saving cash to buy elsewhere.

If he can save up $90,000 move to Orlando buy a condo with a cashier check (1 bedroom 1 bath) for way less than the _down payment_ in California.

With the full ownership on the condo living expenses here are negligible.

2 min wage jobs for your household and your living comfortably (assuming your not paying rent)

As long as you can show up on time and put in the minimum of effort it's easy to hold down a min wage job here.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> *$1000 condo and there goes the $3500 average.*


in Bay Area or Peninsula the $1000 rent is a unicorn or a total dump or doesn't exist. That $1000 might be a room in a shared house.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> in Bay Area or Peninsula the $1000 rent is a unicorn or a total dump or doesn't exist. That $1000 might be a room in a shared house.


Nope, you gotta know the right people or I guess lots of pple

$1000 on a 1 bedroom apartment with parking and doorman. My sis had this before she purchased her house in SF.

$1800 for 2 bedroom and parking in Richmond district.

etc

for family friend? Maybe even free rent. Coworker has a place for free. Rich folks from China just let him live there for free, friend of the family, rather then sitting empty.

eta, there are some buildings downtown mission st almost near soma area-not as fancy but still good and super convenient, rent control puts them at $800 roughly. Blows your mind but true, from my banking days.

all in SF. Outside I dunno.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes, thanks for axing out where I say high rents thrown in is what makes it that high as in *you have a $6000 condo for rent alongside a $1000 condo and there goes the $3500 average.*


Well yeah but when $1000 Condo means your living in the Hood I think I'd rather live in my Prius . Or even better yet drive said Prius out of that shytshow to a place where you can live in a high end condo for $1000... But hey that's just me... And of course I'd do all this right after changing my destination at the last moment ..


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Well yeah but when $1000 Condo means your living in the Hood I think I'd rather live in my Prius . Or even better yet drive said Prius out of that shytshow to a place where you can live in a high end condo for $1000... But hey that's just me... And of course I'd do all this right after changing my destination at the last moment ..


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

doorman, high rise, not tenderloin downtown but nob hill downtown

always jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes, thanks for axing out where I say high rents thrown in is what makes it that high as in *you have a $6000 condo for rent alongside a $1000 condo and there goes the $3500 average.*


Well, isn't that what *average* means?
I really don't know what your point is.
Are you saying the $1000 or $6000 rents should not be counted as part of the average?
That wouldn't be an accurate average.
Each number is given equal importance in the calculation.
Is that not right?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, isn't that what *average* means?
> I really don't know what your point is.
> Are you saying the $1000 or $6000 rents should not be counted as part of the average?
> That wouldn't be an accurate average.
> ...


in the case of housing price, whether it's buying or renting, average can be very deceptive because If you say average rent is around $3k when it's apartments that are 5-7k and 1-2k, then you're anticipation of what to spend based on the average is misleading.

In another example perhaps, where it's average spending is $100 per week on gas, that would be a more accurate use of the word average.

perfect example: I was looking up woodside ca earlier.









I know for a fact that there is one family in that area that throws off this median with a seven figures easily in earnings.

it also explains this:


















median house price is 1.8mm but surprise surprise you can buy a lot of 500k (cheaper then a house in Daly City) and you can build a little cabin and be rubbing elbows with pple who list their homes for 24.5mm

edit also to be fair there are land lots selling 3x the one above which you can build a cabin or small house for less then the cost of this


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> in the case of housing price, whether it's buying or renting, average can be very deceptive because If you say average rent is around $3k when it's apartments that are 5-7k and 1-2k, then you're anticipation of what to spend based on the average is misleading.


Why are you so puzzled or intimidated with the term "average", describing it as "deceptive" and "misleading"?
Any reasonable person would deduce that an average of $3000, can include $1000 and $7000.


sellkatsell44 said:


> In another example perhaps, where it's average spending is $100 per week on gas, that would be a more accurate use of the word average.


If the Prius driver spends $50 and the SUV driver spends $150, and you say the average is $100, how is that "a more accurate use"? It's the same concept.


sellkatsell44 said:


> perfect example
> 
> I know for a fact that there is one family in that area that throws off this median with a seven figures easily in earnings.


Your perfect example is, well, not perfect.
Sounds like you don't understand the difference between "median" and "average"


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Syn said:


> He could make that much ($800-1200/week) even in those markets where the rent is $700/month for a 1 bedroom.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;$700/month for 1 bedroom? 
Those are 1989 prices in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Why are you so puzzled or intimidated with the term "average", describing it as "deceptive" and "misleading"?
> Any reasonable person would deduce that an average of $3000, can include $1000 and $7000.
> 
> If the Prius driver spends $50 and the SUV driver spends $150, and you say the average is $100, how is that "a more accurate use"? It's the same concept.
> ...


You can still take the "average" of the houses selling (there were some that were in the low 7 figure or high six and with the 24 millions, 12 millions, etc get an average that is not indicative of what it really costs which is my point.

gas is easier even if it's with a Prius thrown in the mix but number of cars > houses which is why it's more accurate when taking the averages

not bothering with the other stuff aka putting words in my mouth, tactics of someone who is letting emotions overrun etc.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> If he's smart he'll relocate and buy out of state. Down here you can get a big 'ol 4 bed/2 bath house for $120k. I never could figure out what exactly justifies the insane cost of living in some parts of Cali.


40 million people all wanting to live in one of 3 areas: LA , SF , SD.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I live in Dallas TX. 
Yea housing is cheaper.
It has doubled in the last 8 years yet median income has not.

We are getting tons, like 100 a day of people that couldn't make it out in left coast or east coast. I am 100% positive the housing market in TX will crater like a meteorite next recession. 

It is still the same place 15 years ago. Inbred hicks running amok.
No natural beauty unless you love flat.
No clear economic thing, it not oil around here.
Lots of corporate moving in.. i.e. layoffs galore in recession.

Theres a reason why startups still flock to SF, LA, NYC given the ridiculous regulatory environment. 

I will end my rant by stating, SF is gaining people making > 100k/year and those that make < $100k are moving out. It's a huge brain drain on the rest of the country. 

Tldr: SF is worth the cost if you can make it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Theres a reason why startups still flock to SF, LA, NYC given the ridiculous regulatory environment.
> 
> Tldr: SF is worth the cost if you can make it.


You _ever_ live there?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nope, you gotta know the right people or I guess lots of pple


if only that were true.......


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> if only that were true.......


Maybe not for you... &#129335;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Maybe not for you.


Yup, I have lived here my my entire life. And to find rental rates as you posted in SF proper are very much like unicorns and/or dumps. There are rooms in a shared house for that, maybe. There are single bedrooms with no kitchen and shared bathroom for around $1k. Bottom line one can not live here unless you make big bucks to buy or even rent. Fact I'm afraid. :rollseyes:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Yup, I have lived here my my entire life. And to find rental rates as you posted in SF proper are very much like unicorns and/or dumps. There are rooms in a shared house for that, maybe. There are single bedrooms with no kitchen and shared bathroom for around $1k. Bottom line one can not live here unless you make big bucks to buy or even rent. Fact I'm afraid. :rollseyes:


Same as you except you know,

I know different pple then you.

no reason to lie and I guess that's more unicorns in my world


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You can still take the "average" of the houses selling (there were some that were in the low 7 figure or high six and with the 24 millions, 12 millions, etc get an average that is not indicative of what it really costs which is my point.
> 
> gas is easier even if it's with a Prius thrown in the mix but number of cars > houses which is why it's more accurate when taking the averages
> 
> not bothering with the other stuff aka putting words in my mouth, tactics of someone who is letting emotions overrun etc.


I'm quoting you directly, so no putting words in your mouth.

I'm "letting emotions overrun"? LMAO
Like some of your other posts, accusing others of getting emotional, is a tactic of yours as your points get debunked and you get frustrated not understanding the discussion.

So I encourage you to research what "average" and "median" means, to better understand how the numbers can be interpreted, and what conclusions can be derived from these useful tools.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I'm quoting you directly, so no putting words in your mouth.
> 
> I'm "letting emotions overrun"? LMAO
> Like some of your other posts, accusing others of getting emotional, is a tactic of yours as your points get debunked and you get frustrated not understanding the discussion.
> ...


You are, and we've been talking about averages to begin with, with regards to rent/purchasing.

median of household salaries isn't really the main focus but if that's what you want to stick to then by all means.

doesnt change the fact that taking an average of rent prices is not a good measure of how much one should spend when budgeting to live in SF because unlike gas prices (which price wise also doesn't have such a wide spread between the highest cost and the lowest cost or hell, even the highest vs 0 for your Prius example) is more difficult to gauge based on the *average*

and yes you are



Taxi2Uber said:


> "letting emotions overrun"?


When you resort to doing things like:


Taxi2Uber said:


> *Why are you so puzzled or intimidated with the term *"average", describing it as "deceptive" and "misleading"?


Putting words into my mouth using words as such when I never said this.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

IR12 said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;$700/month for 1 bedroom?
> Those are 1989 prices in the SF Bay Area.


... which is exactly why I've said that he should move somewhere where rent is $700/month and he can still make $800-1200/week on ride share. Plenty of those places in the mid-west.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

buddy of mine who lived in los angeles for more than a decade just moved to memphis tennessee and bought a 2 bedroom ranch with fairly big yards for $68k. he loves it! just has to have an actual dealer for pot instead of a store on every block, not a bad tradeoff. i thought he bought in a bad neghnorhood but he says its completely safe. gotta admit i'm kinda jealous.

ps. the average cost of a full size house in america is in the low $200k's. i left los angeles myself a year and a half ago and haven't looked back. reasonable rents, and what you get for your money. the cost of of food and beer at a restaurant, quality of the schools, gas....i could go on.

but you know what if you are in cali you are living it up, you should probabaly stay there. it's not as fun in the rest of america....it's probably better to be homeless in california than live in an apartment or house in america.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

got a p said:


> ps. the average cost of a full size house in america is in the low $200k's. i left los angeles myself a year and a half ago and haven't looked back. reasonable rents, and what you get for your money. the cost of of food and beer at a restaurant, quality of the schools, gas....i could go on


The hurdle is pulling up roots and completely leaving everything you know... always wanted to explore the country. Only live once right? Just actually doing it, is the challenge.

Of course there's always the possibility that there may be a reason why cost of living is cheap in some areas.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Of course there's always the possibility that there may be a reason why cost of living is cheap in some areas.


the problem with where i currently live is that unfortunetly there was such a mass influx of people moving here that the people who grew up here and don't own can't afford to live in their own neighborhoods any longer and are being forced to leave. a huge portion of people moving here, as with many other parts of the country, are from the california exodus.

think grapes of wrath but the opposite. in that movie people were moving to california to pursue the american dream, these days they are leaving california to pursue the american dream. in the few months i drove rideshare in los angeles i remember some old folk saying that it didnt used to be like that. there was a home for everyone, and people worked hard. the welfare state had not yet taken hold, and wealth inequality wasn't what you see today.

it's laughable when someone who is barely scraping by for years in california boasts that it is the worlds 5th biggest economy, lol. you're just speechless. the guy doesn't have a penny and he's bragging about how the disproportionality of the wealth distribution is worse there than anywhere in america with that statement. smh. by all means dude, stay poor in your 5th largest economy utopia.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I know different pple then you.


perhaps your opinion is based on a single person looking for just a room? I have to say for a family of 4 it would not matter 'who they knew' and that is a solid fact. Can't touch a 2br for under $3k in the wider Bay Area. And once you begin to leave the area there are under that number, but the school district blows stale sewer water. No, you need to go out like Folsom to find decent rental rates and have a highly rated school district. Those are facts, no opinions. 
Bottom line anybody with property to 'rent' has to pay the bills too. But yeah if you are single and know somebody there are single room or shared houses with a room for $1k. For the other 99.99% of renters that just isn't a viable option.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> perhaps your opinion is based on a single person looking for just a room? I have to say for a family of 4 it would not matter 'who they knew' and that is a solid fact. Can't touch a 2br for under $3k in the wider Bay Area. And once you begin to leave the area there are under that number, but the school district blows stale sewer water. No, you need to go out like Folsom to find decent rental rates and have a highly rated school district. Those are facts, no opinions.
> Bottom line anybody with property to 'rent' has to pay the bills too. But yeah if you are single and know somebody there are single room or shared houses with a room for $1k. For the other 99.99% of renters that just isn't a viable option.


Yes,

It's a matter of what you know if I'm telling you that it's possible.

it's not an opinion.

just because you find your apartments via craigslist or other listings doesn't mean it's not possible.

Not just one person (me obviously) but other people I know who rent does not pay that much for a one bedroom or two bedroom with parking and no not in the ghetto either.

I didn't just randomly throw those numbers, it's what people tell me and why would they lie? One literally pays nothing. Nothing. For his place in SF. not room. His place.

lol

You could live your entire life in SF like I do but not be in the same circles. Lots of pple in a small city.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> The hurdle is pulling up roots and completely leaving everything you know... always wanted to explore the country. Only live once right? Just actually doing it, is the challenge.
> 
> Of course there's always the possibility that there may be a reason why cost of living is cheap in some areas.


I've lived worked in 9 states moved around better job better paid. I enjoyed it new places to explore. After the 1st move from Mich to New Mexico 1600 miles away never been there but it was a good choice. You'll get more confidence with each move


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

got a p said:


> smh. by all means dude, stay poor in your 5th largest economy utopia.


I don't live in California.. everyones situation is different. For some people, Cali is everything they want. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Seattle had the Uber Xchange Lease program here. To this day most Prius here are rideshare and belong to Uber. 

Uber charges from $187. to $800. (XL/LUX vehicles) a week for cars the drivers will never own. They belong to Uber. As a result, I can go to the airport lot at 3am and see at least 50 drivers sleeping in their cars. Car dark and silent, apps off, back seats folded down and curled up in sleeping bags sound asleep.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Seattle had the Uber Xchange Lease program here. To this day most Prius here are rideshare and belong to Uber.
> 
> Uber charges from $187. to $800. (XL/LUX vehicles) a week for cars the drivers will never own. They belong to Uber. As a result, I can go to the airport lot at 3am and see at least 50 drivers sleeping in their cars. Car dark and silent, apps off, back seats folded down and curled up in sleeping bags sound asleep.


The American Dream


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> In sf you are way off..its more like 4000 to 5000 for a 1 bd


in Miami you can get an efficency for about 800 a month, no luxury at all, only mega basic staff. Living in a car makes no sense. I would start driving trucks coast to coast, you have a better bed and make at least 4000 A WEEK!!!! Ideal job for SINGLE people!


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

A friend of mine finally gave up on L.A., where they were renting a high-priced house in a trendy neighborhood, for Bakersfield. They bought a small house there. There are a few places here and there in California like this - Fresno is another. Huge change in lifestyle, but at a certain point, if you want to stay in the Golden State, it's better for some than clearing out altogether.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

uber and lyft get a great laugh at drivers living in their million dollar spreads

seeing that at airport


----------



## calimade (Apr 13, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Pick a city, I'll look up the prices.


modesto, bakersfield


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You are, and we've been talking about averages to begin with, with regards to rent/purchasing.
> 
> median of household salaries isn't really the main focus but if that's what you want to stick to then by all means.


LOL. Are you for real?
*I* have been talking about averages.
It was *YOU* that muddied the discussion, injecting "median" and incorrectly using the term as a substitute for "average"

Remember your "*perfect example*" from an earlier post?
_"The *median* household income...."
"...and the *median* family income..."_

Then you went on to say...
"I know for a fact that there is one family in that area that throws off this *median* with a seven figures easily in earnings."

Then you continued...
"it also explains this:"(with another example)
_" ...at a *median* listing price..."_



sellkatsell44 said:


> doesnt change the fact that taking an average of rent prices is not a good measure of how much one should spend


You clearly don't know how to interpret numbers and statistics.
Again, I encourage you to learn what average number mean, and median while you're at it, and what interpretations and conclusions can be made from them.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Why are you so puzzled or intimidated with the term "average", describing it as "deceptive" and "misleading"?
> 
> 
> sellkatsell44 said:
> ...


Never huh? You said:


sellkatsell44 said:


> average can be very *deceptive* because If you say average rent is around $3k when it's apartments that are 5-7k and 1-2k, then you're anticipation of what to spend based on the average is* misleading*.


You being intimidated was a judgement call, since it appears you seem unwilling to research and learn, but you are clearly puzzled by the term "everage" and it's concept.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. Are you for real?
> *I* have been talking about averages.
> It was *YOU* that muddied the discussion, injecting "median" and incorrectly using the term as a substitute for "average"
> 
> ...


tldr

@sellkatsell44 screenshot something with median vs average but @Taxi2Uber can't admit that even after someone quoted 3k to be more near 5k that there's a difference between taking average of rent or mortgages vs average of gas prices.

And now is back peddling with all these quotes trying to justify their position.

nothing has changed, not even after your judgment call.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> tldr
> 
> @sellkatsell44 screenshot something with median vs average but @Taxi2Uber can't admit that even after someone quoted 3k to be more near 5k that there's a difference between taking average of rent or mortgages vs average of gas prices.
> 
> ...


ignored this guy long ago...hes a supreme troll who tries to play devils advocate at every opportunity.....what a life lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> in the case of housing price, whether it's buying or renting, average can be very deceptive because If you say average rent is around $3k when it's apartments that are 5-7k and 1-2k, then you're anticipation of what to spend based on the average is misleading.


Just for refresher


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GreatOrchid said:


> drivers living in their million dollar spreads


it doesn't take much to have a million dollar home in Nor CAlif. Not much at all.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Future of California in one word:

UNSUSTAINABLE.

https://www.ocregister.com/2019/10/...cale-california-housing-is-simply-overvalued/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> The American Dream


Actually this is quite true. When I questioned a few of these drivers who live in their cars about their circumstance, their responses to me were, "What are you talking about. In my country I slept on a dirt floor with no heat. When I come here I live in a room with too many people. Now I have a Prius and it is my own place!" &#128591;

(Uber definitely has a target audience for their snake oil.....-o


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Actually this is quite true. When I questioned a few of these drivers who live in their cars about their circumstance, their responses to me were, "What are you talking about. In my country I slept on a dirt floor with no heat. When I come here I live in a room with too many people. Now I have a Prius and it is my own place!" &#128591;
> 
> (Uber definitely has a target audience for their snake oil.....-o


Living in a car and driving 100 hours a week isn't so bad when you're a 3rd world illiterate used to eating dirt cookies.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/22902512/.../t/haitis-poor-resort-eating-mud-prices-rise/


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't get Californians. My sister lives in San Jose. She used to tell me my home would be worth about 3.2m if it were in Cali. It cost less than a 10th of that in Illinois. 

They talk about a 1200 sq ft. 2 br home as a "good deal" at $750k. Like they are using monopoly money.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I don't get Californians. My sister lives in San Jose. She used to tell me my home would be worth about 3.2m if it were in Cali. It cost less than a 10th of that in Illinois.
> 
> They talk about a 1200 sq ft. 2 br home as a "good deal" at $750k. Like they are using monopoly money.


It's really really trippy.

thats the best I could put it.

i would say it's insane to purchase a house for 3.2 mil but it'll be even more down the line.

luckily there are pockets of folks who will be reasonable with the selling or renting of homes/condos in the Bay Area otherwise you can't survive if you're not rolling in the dough.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> tldr


Don't be afraid to read.
This is how one learns.


sellkatsell44 said:


> @Taxi2Uber can't admit that...


Admit what? I've taken no position.
I listed recent SF rent averages, then you attacked saying the numbers are "deceptive" and "misleading"
I can't help that you misinterpreted and made incorrect conclusions on factual stats.


sellkatsell44 said:


> And now is back peddling with all these quotes trying to justify their position.


Again, how can I back peddle?
I've taken no position.
I just listed some facts, then you proceeded to misinterpret them.
How's that straw man fight coming along? LOL

@sellkatsell44 
I'm worried about you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Don't be afraid to read.
> This is how one learns.
> 
> Admit what? I've taken no position.
> ...


Smh, you're clearly not getting it and it's ok. How you're responding speaks volumes.

I've never put words in your mouth.

the average for rents in sf is deceptive if you say 3k when the range is crazy more like 6-7k or 1-2k.

but ok, clearly you're projecting yourself and how you feel (about yourself) onto me with that last line.

&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Smh, you're clearly not getting it and it's ok. How you're responding speaks volumes.


LOL. Funny, I was thinking exactly the same thing about you.


sellkatsell44 said:


> the average for rents in sf is deceptive if you say 3k when the range is crazy more like 6-7k or 1-2k.


That's how you get an average, through a range of numbers.
Therefore it is not deceptive by definition.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. Funny, I was thinking exactly the same thing about you.
> 
> That's how you get an average, through a range of numbers.
> Therefore it is not deceptive by definition.


Whatever, for renting it is, when the range is so huge. Same for housing.

if you don't get that then by all means.

I'm glad you seem to have calm down tho. It's just the internet.

&#128526;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Whatever, for renting it is, when the range is so huge. Same for housing.
> 
> if you don't get that then by all means.
> 
> ...


LOL. I was always calm.
You are apparently equally bad at reading people as you are at reading numbers, but "Whatever"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. I was always calm.
> You are apparently equally bad at reading people as you are at reading numbers, but "Whatever"


Nah, you weren't.

you clearly were jumping over the posts and letting it get personal by saying I'm intimidate, and insults like I don't read... etc...

notice I never jump down to your level, just simply point out what I've stated, and how your approach is.

eventually you got it and calmed down.

or slowed the essay rolls.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah, you weren't.[calm]


Hmmm. Seems important to you to tell others how THEY feel?
Sorry that your tactic didn't work on me.



sellkatsell44 said:


> and insults like I don't read


I've always encouraged you to read.
Especially when you admitted that you don't:


sellkatsell44 said:


> tldr


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Hmmm. Seems important to you to tell others how THEY feel?
> Sorry that your tactic didn't work on me.
> 
> I've always encouraged you to read.
> Especially when you admitted that you don't:


That tldr was for others &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; (If any &#129300;&#129300 lol.

I didn't feel like writing a shietload like you.

nah, I was stating What is, not making a "judgment call" like you did with all those "words" of "non-emotions".


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> That tldr was for others &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; (If any &#129300;&#129300 lol.
> 
> I didn't feel like writing a shietload like you.
> 
> nah, I was stating What is, not making a "judgment call" like you did with all those "words" of "non-emotions".


Looks like you're getting emo(ji)tional.









Here's hoping you can find your way out.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> This is nothing new. People have been doing it since they invented the car.
> 
> read an article a few years ago about a college kid that converted a uhaul truck into a small bedroom. Parked on campus and saved so much money he graduated with honors and no debt.


I read about this. He said he ate better a fine restaurant every day


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Folsom
> There is a couple of problems ...
> Full of Yuppies, BMW's, soccer moms, eight year olds wearing $400 shoes.
> Worst of all ... its in California.


I love soccer moms!

Fit, bored and horny.

Just my type!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

For Uber driver, you want to live somewhere with cheap housing but still make the same good money driving people as in LA, SF, or New York.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

got a p said:


> buddy of mine who lived in los angeles for more than a decade just moved to memphis tennessee and bought a 2 bedroom ranch with fairly big yards for $68k. he loves it! just has to have an actual dealer for pot instead of a store on every block, not a bad tradeoff. i thought he bought in a bad neghnorhood but he says its completely safe. gotta admit i'm kinda jealous.
> 
> ps. the average cost of a full size house in america is in the low $200k's. i left los angeles myself a year and a half ago and haven't looked back. reasonable rents, and what you get for your money. the cost of of food and beer at a restaurant, quality of the schools, gas....i could go on.
> 
> but you know what if you are in cali you are living it up, you should probabaly stay there. it's not as fun in the rest of america....it's probably better to be homeless in california than live in an apartment or house in america.


And the same thing is now happening with denver... I've been here about a decade and kicking myself for not buying . Things didn't align at that time so it wasn't possible. Now I'm looking for the next place since the quality of life is rapidly deteriorating. Also, relative to wages denver is one of the most expensive cities to live in. Having interviewed for positions in my field, I'm finding my wages are about 30-40 % more in other places. It's crazy what has happened here .

Memphis is actually one of those sneaky overlooked cites that has a lot of appeal due to taxes. A lot of people rushed into Nashville the same as they did in denver and how it's another place that is becoming difficult to get ahead .

It's happening nationwide, and it's anyone's guess when it will slow down. There's less differences between cities anymore. Even places like Detroit the rents have gone up significantly in the past 3-5 years .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Banks are for beginners. You should never have more than 1 moths bills in a bank. You lose money every day your money is in a bank.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Actually this is quite true. When I questioned a few of these drivers who live in their cars about their circumstance, their responses to me were, "What are you talking about. In my country I slept on a dirt floor with no heat. When I come here I live in a room with too many people. Now I have a Prius and it is my own place!" &#128591;
> 
> (Uber definitely has a target audience for their snake oil.....-o


I sometimes feel unfortunate based on circumstances, but being born in America is quite a blessing. The reality is, the things that bother most Americans are what we would call "first world problems".

It is amazing the adversity the human animal can survive... it can survive incredible suffering. And yet, at the same time, the human mind is also very delicate and so very easily upset with only a mild disturbance. A person in America who never needs to worry about food or heating will often be driven to suicidal grief.

I truly believe that a car is a beautiful machine. It is a wonderful tool for shelter, for transportation, and for business. I never buy hotel rooms because I personally would rather sleep in my car.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Living in a car and driving 100 hours a week isn't so bad when you're a 3rd world illiterate used to eating dirt cookies.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/22902512/.../t/haitis-poor-resort-eating-mud-prices-rise/


If we can only achieve socialism in America, we can eat mud here too.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Banks are for beginners. You should never have more than 1 moths bills in a bank. You lose money every day your money is in a bank.


Especially, if 'moths' eat it. :roflmao:


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Kewl-driver said:


> About a years 1/2 ago I was on vacation in San Francisco, I met a guy that does Uber Eats, Grub Hub, and DD. He told me he lives in his car, because rent is too expensive, he's bettter off saving money living in his car the money he save he's going to buy a house cash. He said he joins a gym $10 a month to bathe. He makes $800 to $1,400 a week depending on how many days and hours he wants to put in. Beside living in his car he also has a tent to camp out in the woods.
> 
> On CNN yesterday I saw this article about Ubering and living in a car.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...ess-living-in-vehicles-los-angeles/index.html


I've thought about it but am old and too used to creature comforts. I wouldn't if I was a woman. Doesn't matter what you look like, someone will always mess with you


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Average price for a 1 bedroom apartment $2300 = time to move elsewhere


This ^^^^^^


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I lived in my car for a year in the Bay Area. Not a big deal. I had no hassle from the cops ever, or from security guards or anyone else for that matter. It's just a matter of finding the right spot where there are no cops, no lowlife and no residents.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> Doesn't matter what you look like, someone will always mess with you


I don't know about that. Whenever I shave my hair clean off... I get less looks from the ladies, and people mostly keep their distance.

Hmmm, now I'm thinking of breaking out the clippers, when it warms up,


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

This is what the trucker life is all about. While living out in the country in a college town, I meet so many blue-collar folks that as young guys right out of high school or the military drove a truck cross country full time.

They slept in the sleep bed year round on the company’s dime and saved all the money they made. After 5 or so years, they had enough to outright by their homes out in the rural area. They gave up the trucker lifestyle and got a small blue collar job to pay the rest of the bills. Life is easy when you cancel out mortgage/rent from your monthly bills


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Folsom
> There are a few problems ...
> Full of Yuppies, BMW's, soccer moms, eight year olds wearing $800 shoes.
> Worst of all ... its in California.


FIFY

The kids aren't fast enough to get it on the first drop so chances are high of resell price with mum and dad's $$.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> This is what the trucker life is all about. While living out in the country in a college town, I meet so many blue-collar folks that as young guys right out of high school or the military drove a truck cross country full time.
> 
> They slept in the sleep bed year round on the company's dime and saved all the money they made. After 5 or so years, they had enough to outright by their homes out in the rural area. They gave up the trucker lifestyle and got a small blue collar job to pay the rest of the bills. Life is easy when you cancel out mortgage/rent from your monthly bills


Plus, roomates have always been a pain. A man needs his own home.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Remember the housing recession in '08? Could/would that happen again within the next decade?
> 
> The price of living in California and other similar states is astronomical...but the price has to cap off somewhere right?
> 
> Will it continue to get more and more and more expensive? With no end in sight?


Landlords buying houses with cash. 
House comes into the market, they overpay by 10k. So I am not sure if another housing bubble will happen. If you are flipping houses or over leveraged, then a bubble could cause problems. Most land lords have multiple properties. Gave a ride to a person, who has 19 houses/condos/ townhome's. It is all free cash flow.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I sometimes feel unfortunate based on circumstances, but being born in America is quite a blessing. The reality is, the things that bother most Americans are what we would call "first world problems".
> 
> It is amazing the adversity the human animal can survive... it can survive incredible suffering. And yet, at the same time, the human mind is also very delicate and so very easily upset with only a mild disturbance. A person in America who never needs to worry about food or heating will often be driven to suicidal grief.
> 
> ...


When I drove one of Uber's Xchange Lease cars, I paid;

$187 a week. Which is $748 a month, plus $250 a month for full coverage and rideshare insurance.

Total $998 a month for a car that I could never own, nor could I file depreciation on my taxes because I don't own it.

January 7, 2016, I walked away from a 9 year Semi trucking job, due to developing asthma and also fed up with increasing regulations. I wasn't sure what I was going to do next but I had enough money in the the bank to take a few months off to think about it.

By June I was enrolled in computer science prep classes for a 4 year course starting in September. I then started looking around at part time jobs while I attended school. I signed up with Uber.

Uber told me none of my cars were eligible, so I told Uber thanks for their time. They replied "Oh but you can use one of our cars. That way you don't put wear and tear on your own car."

"Sounds great to me!" So I headed up to the Toyota dealership to pick out a low mile used Prius I saw that was around $7K. (Uber had an Exchange Lease rep right there in the Dealership.)

No, they were only using brand new cars. Go pick out a brand new car.

So I picked out a 2016 Prius C2, $23K. I was told about the $187 a week. What?? Again I thanked Uber for their time and walked over to the *real* Toyota salesmen to talk about that used 7K Prius. (No way I was buying a new car for myself to use for rideshare.)

Oops! Forgot that even with good credit I cannot get any financing without a job. Since just I had to replace the whole engine and turbo on my GTI, and was enrolling in school, and I was not certain of this "Uber" thing, I was not willing to knock another 7K (plus tax and license) out of my savings account.

I walked back across the dealership to the the Uber Xchange Lease rep and signed up. At least I didn't have to sign a contract for a certain amount of time. If at any time I wanted out I could return the car and walk away with no penalties.

So....I choose to drive an Uber Xchange Lease car for my first year of rideshare. Now I have my own car, a used 2015 Toyota Corolla LE Premium, and I'm very much enjoying my $350 a month car payment, my $124 a month insurance with rideshare coverage, and the fact that I don't have to drive every week no matter what the weather, my time, if I was sick....just to make that mandatory $187. a week.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sleeping in your car isn't so bad....you have central air and heat a recliner and with these smart phones you have a entertainment center....why not do it if you are single with no kids....just get a gym membership for showers and maybe a climate controlled storage unit when you want some alone time



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Plus, roomates have always been a pain. A man needs his own home.


Exactly I sleep in my car in nc so I can sleep in a beach front condo in miami 3 Times a year


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> For Uber driver, you want to live somewhere with cheap housing but still make the same good money driving people as in LA, SF, or New York.


Dallas, Houston, Austin. 
You can still get places under $1k in a decent suburb. 
$2.25 a gallon gas.
Huge populations.

Not as much money as LA/SF but the lower costs bring it to your advantage.

NYC is still by far the best market even with the housing costs.

Oh, I case some you didnt realize, @sellkatsell44 lives in SF. She knows the housing market there pretty well.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> " NO NEED TO TIP " !
> 
> " LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY " !


At least Kalanik has cut all ties with Uber.... After extracting 4 billion before the stock went public. 
Uber was a good idea, implementated by a sociopath.

It had one purpose. Make 2 people wealthy. It did that, he won.



Kewl-driver said:


> About a years 1/2 ago I was on vacation in San Francisco, I met a guy that does Uber Eats, Grub Hub, and DD. He told me he lives in his car, because rent is too expensive, he's bettter off saving money living in his car the money he save he's going to buy a house cash. He said he joins a gym $10 a month to bathe. He makes $800 to $1,400 a week depending on how many days and hours he wants to put in. Beside living in his car he also has a tent to camp out in the woods.
> 
> On CNN yesterday I saw this article about Ubering and living in a car.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...ess-living-in-vehicles-los-angeles/index.html


San Diego now has dedicated parking lots for people living in cars. In by 10pm, out at 6am. Toilet & showers in some. It could be done for day shift, but damn that's not a good life.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> In sf you are way off..its more like 4000 to 5000 for a 1 bd


i'd pay 4000 to 5000 pesos , no more .


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> i'd pay 4000 to 5000 pesos , no more .


Then.......you woild live in an outhouse in the tenderloin lol


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

This brought back a memory of years ago. I worked in a Industrial Complex and there were no convenience stores or anyplace to buy my morning coffee so I went into a hotel lobby and got some of their coffee and the clerk asked how i slept and I told her good. Told some co-workers about this and they started dying laughing.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

He's not really making $800-$1400 a week. Otherwise he probably wouldn't be living in his car.



TemptingFate said:


> All you need is a down payment of 20%. Even in California, homes are available for less than 100K and doublewides are even less than 25K. Yeah, sure, not in San Francisco but California is a big state.
> https://www.point2homes.com/US/Home...ino-County/9426-Tamarisk-Avenue/82160610.html


The thing with mobile homes is it is now common for the owners of the park to charge lot rents which are very near what an apartment costs in the area. And they are free to increase the lot rent as high as they want and as they increase the lot rent the value of your purchased mobile home goes down.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I don't know about that. Whenever I shave my hair clean off... I get less looks from the ladies, and people mostly keep their distance.
> 
> Hmmm, now I'm thinking of breaking out the clippers, when it warms up,


I may have thought the comment I responded to was written by a woman. If you're a woman, it doesn't matter what you look like, or how old you are, there will always be someone there to take advantage of you or hurt you. As a dude, yeah you can be 5'4'' and give people pause if you shave your dome


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I may have thought the comment I responded to was written by a woman. If you're a woman, it doesn't matter what you look like, or how old you are, there will always be someone there to take advantage of you or hurt you. As a dude, yeah you can be 5'4'' and give people pause if you shave your dome


Only black dudes and some white dudes like Bruce Willis can pull off a bald head, and make it look cool. If you see a bald black guy, you know he's not a skinhead. Skinheads scare people......


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Only black dudes and some white dudes like Bruce Willis can pull off a bald head, and make it look cool. If you see a bald black guy, you know he's not a skinhead. Skinheads scare people......


That's the point @Buck-a-mile. I'm a little white dude. That's the only way I can get results!!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

SHalester said:


> he has no hope to buy a house here. Best chance is renting.....away from SF. Far Far away like Folsom.


No. More like Bakersfield. Or far east of Ontario.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I just love it when people from California say “oh but we have the 5th largest economy in the world” cracks me up everytime


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> I just love it when people from California say "oh but we have the 5th largest economy in the world" cracks me up everytime


well yeah they do actually...do you start laughing cause you got some sorta mental issue? lol


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

What good is having the 5th largest economy in the world if average people can't afford anything? -o:


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> well yeah they do actually...do you start laughing cause you got some sorta mental issue? lol


Nope no mental issues, I laugh at the fact that you Californians boast that you have the fifth largest economy in the world, and yet you guys have the biggest homeless problem in the entire country. If people are paying $2500 a month for a studio apartment in San Francisco, yeah there's something wrong there. Who on earth would pay that amount of money for an apartment??? Good luck living in your cars while your government $hits on you.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> Nope no mental issues, I laugh at the fact that you Californians boast that you have the fifth largest economy in the world, and yet you guys have the biggest homeless problem in the entire country. If people are paying $2500 a month for a studio apartment in San Francisco, yeah there's something wrong there. Who on earth would pay that amount of money for an apartment??? Good luck living in your cars while your government $hits on you.


People who make a lot of money thats who ...lol


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

OldUncleDave said:


> The problem is there are no jobs in Hesperia. No, or very little industry. R/S , you would be one of 5 drivers in the high desert


Hesperia is basically Victorville. When I was in SoCal 30 years ago, there were a lot of fellow professionals that lived out there and had 1-1/2 hr commutes (as opposed to my 1-1/2 minute commute :coolio. And that was when I could get a 1 BR, 550 ft2 place for only $520/mo in a decent area (Huntington Beach).



5☆OG said:


> ok so here it is from the horses mouth. i was born and raised in a very nice area in the hollywood hills. why do people want to live in california,specifically expensive areas like LA,SF,SD?


As for myself, I was a hot young aerospace engineer, and SoCal was the place to be in the waning days of the Cold War. Compared to now, it really wasn't that bad (at least to rent, but I had always aspired to having my own detached home), but I only stuck around for a year before leaving for a cheaper locale.



Steve appleby said:


> Good luck living in your cars while your government $hits on you.


And while those folks $hit in their cars ...



ubergrind said:


> And the same thing is now happening with denver... I've been here about a decade and kicking myself for not buying . Things didn't align at that time so it wasn't possible. Now I'm looking for the next place since the quality of life is rapidly deteriorating. Also, relative to wages denver is one of the most expensive cities to live in. Having interviewed for positions in my field, I'm finding my wages are about 30-40 % more in other places. It's crazy what has happened here .
> 
> Memphis is actually one of those sneaky overlooked cites that has a lot of appeal due to taxes. A lot of people rushed into Nashville the same as they did in denver and how it's another place that is becoming difficult to get ahead .
> 
> It's happening nationwide, and it's anyone's guess when it will slow down. There's less differences between cities anymore. Even places like Detroit the rents have gone up significantly in the past 3-5 years .


When I was homeless for a few years after a major natural disaster, I spent my winters in the Denver area (Arvada). I was able to rent a 1-BR place for $550/mo with no lease. OK, there was a train track nearby that sometimes had the horns going. :biggrin: I think I ended up spending more money on gas driving out to Copper Mountain to take advantage of the dirt-cheap season pass. :coolio:



dirtylee said:


> I will end my rant by stating, SF is gaining people making > 100k/year and those that make < $100k are moving out. It's a huge brain drain on the rest of the country.
> 
> Tldr: SF is worth the cost if you can make it.


While the guy that lives like a king and still saves like crazy in Dallas on $100K is laughing at those folks.



sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 392827


That would make me feel like I were living at my elementary school.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Then.......you woild live in an outhouse in the tenderloin lol


Aka the sidewalk.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

OldBay said:


> He can save 200k and buy a house in middle america.


 You can buy a house in California for $200K. Who wants to live in Middle America? I can give you a the Top 10 reasons NOT TO.



UberBastid said:


> Folsom
> There is a couple of problems ...
> Full of Yuppies, BMW's, soccer moms, eight year olds wearing $400 shoes.
> Worst of all ... its in California.


 As if Folsom is the only affordable place to go? Portland is full of yuppies, BMW's, soccer moms and eight year old's wearing Jordans. That is not unique to just California.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Djfourmoney said:


> You can buy a house in California for $200K


I would much rather live in small town fly-over country than Fresno, Modesto, Compton, East Oakland.
But that's just me.

Where I live now I occasionally hear gun shots ... but it's just a poacher. 
He is not aiming at me.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Kewl-driver said:


> About a years 1/2 ago I was on vacation in San Francisco, I met a guy that does Uber Eats, Grub Hub, and DD. He told me he lives in his car, because rent is too expensive, he's bettter off saving money living in his car the money he save he's going to buy a house cash. He said he joins a gym $10 a month to bathe. He makes $800 to $1,400 a week depending on how many days and hours he wants to put in. Beside living in his car he also has a tent to camp out in the woods.
> 
> On CNN yesterday I saw this article about Ubering and living in a car.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...ess-living-in-vehicles-los-angeles/index.html


In San Francisco, with the quoted income, he should be able to shift in to his new house in the year 3128. Mid July. The irrationality of his actions and thoughts absolutely staggers me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

simont23 said:


> In San Francisco, with the quoted income, he should be able to shift in to his new house in the year 3128. Mid July. The irrationality of his actions and thoughts absolutely staggers me.


OH, that won't be necessary.
Within the next ten years, banks will introduce an entirely NEW and IMPROVED homeloan product.
It will be called "Stated Income Loan." 
We used to call it "Liar Loan."

The lender will "believe" any income number you tell them, no documentation necessary. An uber driver in Oakland can now buy a new condo in SF, all he has to do is claim that he makes $2.2 mil per year driving Uber.

It will be a BRAND NEW loan product. Never tried before.
It will be touted and promoted by our new President ... the first female pres.
President AOC.

She believes that EVERYONE has the RIGHT to own a home.
And she'll make those evil banks pay.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Djfourmoney said:


> You can buy a house in California for $200K. Who wants to live in Middle America? I can give you a the Top 10 reasons NOT TO.
> 
> 
> As if Folsom is the only affordable place to go? Portland is full of yuppies, BMW's, soccer moms and eight year old's wearing Jordans. That is not unique to just California.


Middle America isn't THAT bad. The coasts would be ridiculously overpopulated and rent, real estate, and the cost of living would be even more expensive than it is now if EVERYBODY chose to live there!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I hate the laws that make it illegal to sleep in your car. They encourage drowsy driving, which is worse than drunk driving.
> 
> It would be very ironic if a drowsy driver falls asleep at the wheel and kills someone who voted for these laws passed by rich people who hate poor people.


Wow! where and when to find a law like that in America? I heard of it first time on UberPeople after being in the states for more than 40 years.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Wow! where and when to find a law like that in America? I heard of it first time on UberPeople after being in the states for more than 40 years.


All over America these laws are increasingly common. I mainly drive in Reno and Sparks. Reno has no such law, but in Sparks it is illegal to sleep in your car unless you are on private property. Per the article, it is apparently illegal in most of Las Angeles County, CA as well.

These days it is hard to afford a home so increasingly people sleep on the streets or in a car. So the government makes that illegal. In Reno sleeping on the sidewalk is illegal, but not in a car.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Come to New Jersey. You can sleep in your car. You can live in your car. You can idle your car for heat. You CANNOT let the car run idle if no one is in it.

Every time I drive through Newark I see the same cardboard box city under an overpass on McCarter Highway/Rt 21. The day it is missing I will worry. I dropped someone off in Kearny last week, on the way out of the city I was heading onto a highway. There were three tents pitched on the triangular piece of land where the on/off ramp diverge. All I thought about was how they could sleep with cars whizzing by all the time.

I think I am jaded.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nate5Star said:


> Come to New Jersey. You can sleep in your car. You can live in your car. You can idle your car for heat. You CANNOT let the car run idle if no one is in it.
> 
> Every time I drive through Newark I see the same cardboard box city under an overpass on McCarter Highway/Rt 21. The day it is missing I will worry. I dropped someone off in Kearny last week, on the way out of the city I was heading onto a highway. There were three tents pitched on the triangular piece of land where the on/off ramp diverge. All I thought about was how they could sleep with cars whizzing by all the time.
> 
> I think I am jaded.


The sound of cars driving by helps me sleep.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> All you need is a down payment of 20%. Even in California, homes are available for less than 100K and doublewides are even less than 25K. Yeah, sure, not in San Francisco but California is a big state.
> https://www.point2homes.com/US/Home...ino-County/9426-Tamarisk-Avenue/82160610.html


Sure, if you want to live in Hesperia

I bought a used double-wide 10 years ago in San Diego for 20,000 it's now worth 60,000. No double wides for that price where I live but you get a used one between 50 and 60k. My Park rent is only 650 which I split with a roommate (my brother) since there's two bedrooms. If you want a new double wide mobile home you have to pay at least a hundred thousand more like a hundred fifty to to two hundred thousand, but you still have to pay Park rent which can range from 650 to over a thousand depending on where the park is. In other words you're not purchasing land for that price


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

AOC could drive for Uber. After the next election it is either that or back to the coffee shop.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> Nope no mental issues, I laugh at the fact that you Californians boast that you have the fifth largest economy in the world, and yet you guys have the biggest homeless problem in the entire country.


I say old chap, quite seriously: are you related to @Fat Man? No?? Are you quite sure??? :laugh:



Steve appleby said:


> If people are paying $2500 $3500+ a month for a studio apartment in San Francisco, yeah there's something wrong there.


There. fixed it for ya.

Oh and yes, there most definitely is. But ppl are apparently quite insistent on continuing to happily live here... :smiles:

Oh btw, that $2500 is probably more closer to ppl who are fortunate to have rent control and/or are special entitlement as deemed by the city e.g. teachers and first responders like cops/firefighters/medics etc etc.



Steve appleby said:


> Who on earth would pay that amount of money for an apartment??? Good luck living in your cars while your government $hits on you.


Why on average, that would be the "white collar working class poor" i.e. the high $90K to low $100K+, white collar Millennial college grads who saturate the more Progressive Liberal cities like San Francisco. Many of whom work in finance and IT sectors fresh out of school. Who just happen to be your typically #WOKE U/L pax. And also who coincidentally, can't be bothered to rate or tip their lowly U/L drivers after a ride :roflmao:


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Djfourmoney said:


> Who wants to live in Middle America? I can give you a the Top 10 reasons NOT TO.


Please do.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> All you need is a down payment of 20%. Even in California, homes are available for less than 100K and doublewides are even less than 25K. Yeah, sure, not in San Francisco but California is a big state.
> https://www.point2homes.com/US/Home...ino-County/9426-Tamarisk-Avenue/82160610.html


Damn where can we get those 25k houses... it's insane around here up in big Canadian cities... I had to go to Niagra Falls to be able to afford a home. Got one there for 1/3rd of what I would have paid in the GTA


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Crypt robbing!

Eastside of Washington state. My daughter and her husband bought a nice 3bedroom on a large lot on a small (very well maintained) golf course with a nice swimming pool for $250,000 three years ago.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Good beer buddy of mine for over a decade or so lives in a small RV. Been doing this since 2005 IIRC.

Works 2 jobs, parks wherever he wants for free, and has saved mid 6 figures. I've seen his bank app. He's going for a million, then he said he's checking out.......gonna travel on the cheap. Figures he's 5-7 years away.

Wifey and I own a condo 4 blocks from the beach in Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro. Cost us $60K USD in 2003....probably only worth $80-90K USD today......cheap RE is all over the world.

Sometimes, the only thing that stands between you and a really cool life experience is a language. There are better places to live in this world than North America.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Good beer buddy of mine for over a decade or so lives in a small RV. Been doing this since 2005 IIRC.
> 
> Works 2 jobs, parks wherever he wants for free, and has saved mid 6 figures. I've seen his bank app. He's going for a million, then he said he's checking out.......gonna travel on the cheap. Figures he's 5-7 years away.
> 
> ...


I have 5 Studios in Hawaii that are in oceanfront resorts. All bought for under $150,000.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

next up: Comparing net worth.   :thumbup: :thumbup:  

uh oh a nerve hit? My bad. Forgot myself. Just lending to topic drift.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Posted without comment.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> next up: Comparing net worth.   :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> uh oh a nerve hit? My bad. Forgot myself. Just lending to topic drift.


I prefer tropic drift








Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Posted without comment.


That looks just like DT Seattle most days now


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Posted without comment.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I still remember the painful and hurt look from a long dropped off 1 star pax where I told this doc from Seattle that her city was turning into a carbon copy of San Francisco.

Karma baby..........:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Just to add to the theme of this thread, in my previous IT job I had a client in Spokane that was an RV dealer. They sold about 65% of their inventory to guys who lived out of them full time like my friend does.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I still remember the painful and hurt look from a long dropped off 1 star pax where I told this doc from Seattle that her city was turning into a carbon copy of San Francisco.
> 
> Karma baby..........:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Just to add to the theme of this thread, in my previous IT job I had a client in Spokane that was an RV dealer. They sold about 65% of their inventory to guys who lived out of them full time like my friend does.


I spent the last month in our 25 foot travel trailer traveling around and visiting our kids (and grandkids) before we leave for the winter. The three of us are cozy in it and have no problems. I did install a king size bed up front and a great mattress of course. Used it a lot this year what with all the covid closures and all.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Sometimes, the only thing that stands between you and a really cool life experience is a language. There are better places to live in this world than North America.


In Japan some of their homeless live in internet cafes. I'm kind of thinking I'd prefer to live in a car in America, but both sound pretty appealing. Except that in Japan, thanks to COVID, you might get booted to the street from the cafe these days, sadly: https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/03/asia/japan-coronavirus-internet-cafe-refugee-hnk-intl/index.html


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I have been considering a boat. 40 or so feet, something i could sail to warmer climates to in winter. 

The trick is, a slip in a marina can be pricey.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> About a years 1/2 ago I was on vacation in San Francisco, I met a guy that does Uber Eats, Grub Hub, and DD. He told me he lives in his car, because rent is too expensive, he's bettter off saving money living in his car the money he save he's going to buy a house cash. He said he joins a gym $10 a month to bathe. He makes $800 to $1,400 a week depending on how many days and hours he wants to put in. Beside living in his car he also has a tent to camp out in the woods.
> 
> On CNN yesterday I saw this article about Ubering and living in a car.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...ess-living-in-vehicles-los-angeles/index.html


This is so sad.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I have been considering a boat. 40 or so feet, something i could sail to warmer climates to in winter.
> 
> The trick is, a slip in a marina can be pricey.


But an anchorage in the bay can be free.






A decade, this ship has been circumnavigating the globe. They rode out the Pandemic start in the Bahamas at double breasted key.

Check it out! the two titty yacht club seems like more fun than most people here had.

Cept me of course


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

goneubering said:


> This is so sad. :frown:


Sad that she was previously harrassed. It is really great that the parking lot is offering free security to the homeless Uberzens of LA.

I've spent a lot of nights sleeping in my car. It's so much better to have a car to sleep in than to live in a cardboard box or worse. I see a homeless people bundled in blankets in doorways of closed shops at night. That would be rough.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

goneubering said:


> This is so sad. :frown:


I remember when I was getting an apartment in SoCal in the late '80s, I had to come up with 2-1/2 times a monthly rent. For $2350/mo like for the gal in the article, that would be about $6K!   What kind of homeless person has that kind of cash lying around?


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Posted without comment.


You havent seen anything yet... the fallout from covid will be worse in 2021


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I watched a YT documentary on Japanese living in internet cafes last week actually.......as well as a couple on how the lower income live in HK. For example, using about a 50-60 square feet room and shared washroom facilities. Like cubicle farms, but in high rises.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Good beer buddy of mine for over a decade or so lives in a small RV. Been doing this since 2005 IIRC.
> 
> Works 2 jobs, parks wherever he wants for free, and has saved mid 6 figures. I've seen his bank app. He's going for a million, then he said he's checking out.......gonna travel on the cheap. Figures he's 5-7 years away.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I lived in Brazil in the late 70s, went to high school in Sao Paulo. Visited Rio a few times, not since. I have a couple high school friends who live in Rio today. On my bucket list!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cool man !! 

Sampa is a biiiiiiig city......I remember my first flight to Brasil in February 2000. Connected to Rio thru Congonhas airport in Sao Paulo. We're landing at 10AM and all I can see out of my window is high rises all the way to the horizon, in every direction.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> This is so sad. :frown:


He's saving alot of money. Rent in L.A. is insane. Although houses there are probably 1million


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I have been considering a boat. 40 or so feet, something i could sail to warmer climates to in winter.
> 
> The trick is, a slip in a marina can be pricey.


Sounds like fun. 
Check out the Breeze books by Ed Robinson. Start with Trawler Trash. Really good books, got them on Kindle for cheap.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I have been considering a boat. 40 or so feet, something i could sail to warmer climates to in winter.
> 
> The trick is, a slip in a marina can be pricey.


I live on a boat. Have done since local rents reached the price of $insane/month.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I live on a boat. Have done since local rents reached the price of $insane/month.


San Fran has been expensive since i can remember. In the '80's my sis was paying $1200 for a tiny studio there.

I came pretty close in 2014, got a huge bonus that year. There are a couple of year-round marinas in Chicago, with aerators that keep the water around your hull from freezing. But, boats aren't generally well insulated.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I picked up a human with out a roof ... he lived near the lake ( maybe in the park) He had 3 fishing rods and ate fish everyday. Looked 100% healthy. He probably eats 500$ worth of fish per month😉


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

theonearmedman said:


> Damn where can we get those 25k houses... it's insane around here up in big Canadian cities... I had to go to Niagra Falls to be able to afford a home. Got one there for 1/3rd of what I would have paid in the GTA


Riverside...... Lancaster...... Brawley.
It's the really stinko places that are cheap.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> ok so here it is from the horses mouth. i was born and raised in a very nice area in the hollywood hills. why do people want to live in california,specifically expensive areas like LA,SF,SD? because for one thing people follow the money and the potential pay off for hitting it big. unfortunetly for most it will never happen but they still try and isint that what life is all about? pursuing your dreams and reaching goals that most will never even try. yes it is crowded and yes its expensive.there is a world of difference between living in pigsknuckle arkansas and being at the forefront of business by living primarily on either coast. the goals are different the attitude is different the pace is different..etc. i wouldent characterize it as bad or good,it may just not be your style is all. another thing that i think some people arent thinking about is that uber pays 2.10 a mile in sf,if you are dilligent and work your ass off,you could stack at least 100,000k a year at those rates,you also have the ability to work the entire state which opens up a lot more opportunitys. for myself i would never choose to live in my car,but then again who knows what tomorrow brings,its not like im sitting here with a trust fund doing this for shits and giggles,if i did have a trust fund ,I would never be driving for uber. so in summation,dont judge a book by its cover,just set your own goals,look forward to achieving them and try and be a bit less myopic in your view of things,you just might open your mind to a whole other world of possibilities, :smiles:


I'll keep my coast


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

I use to pay $2500 a year to have my boat in the water all year long, free showers but metering elec. It was wonderful except in the winter, even with two space heaters (1500 watts each) it was hard at times to keep it warm. Cold air and wind sucks the heat right thru 1/4 fiberglass.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Eco-Charles said:


> I use to pay $2500 a year to have my boat in the water all year long, free showers but metering elec. It was wonderful except in the winter, even with two space heaters (1500 watts each) it was hard at times to keep it warm. Cold air and wind sucks the heat right thru 1/4 fiberglass.


I think the idea is that folks take the boat to where it's mild.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'll keep my coast
> View attachment 529437


People want to live in Los Angeles, San Diego, and other beach cities, because there are jobs there and the weather is nice. We have no mosquitoes, and biting bugs like most places.

From personal experience I'll tell you that $120,000 a year will buy a lot of beer

You won't find those jobs in Riverside Raleigh are other stinko places.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Eco-Charles said:


> I use to pay $2500 a year to have my boat in the water all year long, free showers but metering elec. It was wonderful except in the winter, even with two space heaters (1500 watts each) it was hard at times to keep it warm. Cold air and wind sucks the heat right thru 1/4 fiberglass.


Most people doing this in chicago use a shrink wrap above the waterline with a zippered flap for access. And, yeah, you need a heat source in the bilge, which is tricky due to water and vapors.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> People want to live in Los Angeles, San Diego, and other beach cities, because there are jobs there and the weather is nice. We have no mosquitoes, and biting bugs like most places.


I remember colleagues at my late '80s SoCal job telling me this. As for myself, I couldn't believe that as an aerospace engineer, I could only live like a college student (i.e., dumpy apartment). What's the point of living like a minimalist if one has to work a decently paid full-time job to pay for it?

I remember considering living out in Hemet so I could afford a detached home. However, the commute to Huntington Beach was brutal!


----------

